# lionel 253 restore



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Starting another restore.
Lionel 253, 607 passenger cars and 608 observation car.


Engine chassis and Car Roofs are Dark Green
Engine and Cars are Girad Green
Windows are Cream


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Ooh. Nice work.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks nice so far the 253 is a good one in my humble opinion.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

The inserts for the engine and cars. These are cream. I have cleaned the engine insert and polished the lettering and tomorrow I will clear the engine insert.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... this is going to look spectacular. And I am jealous, of course! 

TJ


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Don't be anyone can do it!
John


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

The cars. Girard Green cars and Dark Green roofs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jwh2000 said:


> Don't be anyone can do it!
> John


Check out some of TJ's threads, he has produced some very nice paint jobs in the past.
He is just complimenting you as I am.
It looks great. :thumbsup:
Edit,
Here is one TJ has some passenger cars redone somewhere too, among other stuff.
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3748


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Found out this morning not to spray the clear to soon, the cream lifted up, looking like I used paint remover. I was able to clean the mess and redo.
I cleaned everything and cleared the brass plate and then sprayed the cream. All looks good now.
I did dry everything in the heated crock pot oven.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jwh2000 said:


> Found out this morning not to spray the clear to soon, the cream lifted up, looking like I used paint remover. I was able to clean the mess and redo.
> I cleaned everything and cleared the brass plate and then sprayed the cream. All looks good now.
> I did dry everything in the heated crock pot oven.


That sucks.
I know the feeling you felt.

The same brand as the paint?
Some different brand names are not compatible.

Some bake their paint on, in the summer I let the sun bake it on while sitting in my bay window.

What paint did you use?


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I use Collector Color paint from Hennings Trains.(Enamel)
I use krylon for the red inserts and krylon clear to coat after I put the decals on.
I know that krylon is lacquer.
I have not had a problem with the clear on any of the Hennings paint till this incident.

I do bake everything to dry it.
Also I reduce the Collector Color paint with lacquer thinner. Only good for metal parts, no good for plastic.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

The refinishing looks great.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jwh2000 said:


> Found out this morning not to spray the clear to soon, the cream lifted up, looking like I used paint remover. I was able to clean the mess and redo.
> I cleaned everything and cleared the brass plate and then sprayed the cream. All looks good now.
> I did dry everything in the heated crock pot oven.


Looking great so far. The paint thing happens. Sometimes its best to wait 3 days to recoat. Depends on the paint. And what Big ed said also. Ive screwed up plenty of stuff in the past the same way. Something about its almost done! And the waiting! It will end up great in the end. ( just dont ever try chrome, thanks ed for the link and reminder!)


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Starting to put the engine back together.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks FABULOUS! Really nice work!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Check out some of TJ's threads, he has produced some very nice paint jobs in the past.
> He is just complimenting you as I am.
> It looks great. :thumbsup:
> Edit,
> ...



TJ's blushing ...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Great Job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful work. Saw you used Collector Paints from Henning's. Have you had a fair amount air brush experience? What equipment? Have never taken the leap from rattle cans but recent posts about equipment have me on the edge.

swede


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Impressive work. Looking forward to a pic of the entire set when it's finished.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Swede,

I just started using the air-brush a few weeks ago, but I have some spray paint experience. It is a Paasche VL series air-brush. I already had a large air compressor and regulator. I use about 30 pounds air pressure and mix about 50/50 paint to thinner.

John


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

John, thank you very much. Your comments have pushed me even closer to the edge of trying airbrush restoration. As indicated before, beautiful work.

swede


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Any information about how I paint, just let me know. I am willing to share all I know. My way might not be best way, but it works for me.
John


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Okay I had a n incident with my left hand.(minor dog bit)
I will update pictures as soon as I can Finnish the engine and cars.

Thanks for comments.
John


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

John, did you purchase this set or something different?

https://www.engineersupply.com/Paas...MI07fC3Nyd6AIVlRh9Ch2F-gPpEAQYAiABEgKLXvD_BwE

swede


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks like what I purchased. They are all about the same.It's only about how much money you want to spend. Some are better. Remember we are painting old trains, not million dollar race cars and I have painted many cars back in the day.

John
I can tell you how i do it.

Just ask.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

The one I got was the Passache VL set
bar code on the box 02661400052


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Finished the 253 engine. Next the cars.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

John, thanks very much for the offer. Once I make the purchase, I'll be in touch. Am not so concerned about learning how to operate the airbrush as how to know about paints and mixing. It is easy to shake a can of premixed paint, press the nozzle and get what usually is an acceptable result.

swede


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Jwh2000 said:


> Finished the 253 engine. Next the cars.


Very nice workmanship. And cruising along with the refinishing ...

I've been working on a similar set for over a year. But I use rattle can paint. You just can't spray it indoors. So I'm limited to warm weather spraying.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice restoration thanks for showing your work..


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Just finished two of the cars. Staying home trying not to get the virus.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You do nice work, they look great ! :thumbsup:
How many more cars to you have to do? 2?

Edit, Just see one little oops, stencils or dry transfer for the Lionel lines?
But they do look nice.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I still have finish the Observation car,I screwed up one of the decal numbers and am waiting for a replacement. It is all painted and just needs to be assembled.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jwh2000 said:


> I still have finish the Observation car,I screwed up one of the decal numbers and am waiting for a replacement. It is all painted and just needs to be assembled.


Is that a regular decal or dry transfer?
Still looks great ! 
I can hear what you said when the decal messed up.

There were a few here that wanted their trains painted, you might be able to make a little $$$$ on the side?


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out. I missed it. I will turn the car around and no one will know.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

They are water slide off decals.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous restoration work!!!


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

tjcruiser said:


> Fabulous restoration work!!!


What he said ...


----------

